#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Indonesia Forum >  >  Indonesia executes six by firing squad for drug trafficking

## KEVIN2008

Indonesia executes six by firing squad for drug trafficking      IRISH TIMES   JAN 18

*Indonesia has executed six people, five of them foreigners, for drug trafficking despite international appeals to spare them.
The government defended the firing squad executions as necessary to combat the rising drug trade.
Four men, from Brazil, Malawi, Nigeria and the Netherlands, and an Indonesian woman were executed simultaneously in pairs just after midnight, several miles from a high-security prison on Nusakambangan island in Central Java province.

Named Operation Archimedes, police say  1,027 people have been arrested so far, drug seizures have included 599kg of cocaine, 200kg of heroin and 1.3 tonnes of cannabis, and that 30 Romanian children have been saved from trafficking.  
The other woman, from Vietnam, was executed in Boyolali.

Their bodies were brought from the island by ambulances for burial or cremation, as requested by relatives and representatives of their embassies.

President Joko Widodo rejected their clemency requests in December and also refused a last-minute appeal by Brazilian president Dilma Rousseff and the Dutch government to spare their countrymen — Brazilian Marco Archer Cardoso Moreira, 53, and Ang Kiem Soe, 52, who was born in Papua but has Dutch nationality.

Dutch foreign minister Bert Koenders said today he had temporarily recalled the country’s ambassador to Indonesia and summoned Indonesia’s representative in The Hague to protest at Ang’s execution, which he said was carried out despite King Willem-Alexander and prime minister Mark Rutte personally contacting President Widodo.
He called the execution “a cruel and inhumane punishment ... an unacceptable denial of human dignity and integrity”.
Indonesia’s attorney general Muhammad Prasetyo has said there is no excuse for drug dealers and “hopefully, this will have a deterrent effect”.

Mr Prasetyo said the new government had a firm commitment to fight against drugs and Mr Widodo has said he would not grant clemency to 64 drug convicts on death row.
“What we do is merely aimed at protecting our nation from the danger of drugs,” Mr Prasetyo said. He said figures from the National Anti-Narcotic Agency showed 40 to 50 people die each day from drugs in Indonesia.

He said that drug trafficking rings had spread to many places, including remote villages where most victims are youngsters. Indonesia has become the largest drug market in south-east Asia with 45% of the region’s drugs in circulation.

A second batch of executions would be held later this year which also target drug smugglers, he warned.
Indonesia, with a population of 250 million people, has extremely strict drug laws and often executes smugglers. More than 138 people are on death row, mostly for drug crimes. About a third of them are foreigners.
Brazilian Moreira was arrested in 2003 after police at Jakarta airport found 13.4kg of cocaine hidden in his hang glider.
A second Brazilian, Rodrigo Muxfeldt Gularte, remains on death row in Indonesia, also convicted of drug trafficking.
Soei was arrested near Jakarta in 2003, after police found equipment which they estimated had been producing 15,000 ecstasy pills a day for three years. Police confiscated 8,000 pills and thousands of dollars.
The others who were executed were Namaona Denis, 48, from Malawi, Daniel Enemuo, 38, from Nigeria, and Indonesian Rani Andriani.
Tran Bich Hanh of Vietnam asked authorities to let her face the firing squad uncuffed as one of her last wishes.*

----------


## KEVIN2008

The only problem with the death penalty is that the law is imperfect and undoubtedly sometimes innocent people are executed. Apart for that, if these people committed the crimes then i am sure they were fully aware in the beginning as to the ultimate Indonesian statutory penalty and therefore brought it upon themselves....RIP

----------


## Kurgen

> Soei was arrested near Jakarta in 2003,


11 years on death row then topped, ouch.

----------


## kingwilly

> A second batch of executions would be held later this year which also target drug smugglers, he warned.


Bali nine boys and a few others will have the old  sphincter muscle clenching, I would think.

----------


## nigelandjan

I agree exactly with Kevin ,, those were the first thoughts in my head.

You just hope to God  100% they got the right people .

----------


## terry57

> Bali nine boys and a few others will have the old  sphincter muscle clenching, I would think.



The Bali boys have done some very positive things whilst in Jail. 

Bit late now but Eh.   :Confused: 

Its seems they will be topped.

----------


## SiLeakHunt

would it affect their life insurance ?

----------


## baldrick

> the ultimate Indonesian statutory penalty


which will not happen to the little boy driving his fathers car too fast

none of the rich fcukers get topped

----------


## terry57

^
Unfortunately this is true. I have no problem with Capital punishment for People like these two who have trafficked large quantities of drugs and been busted.

The thing is, Indonesia is so dam corrupt,  the death penalty is so over the top because of the other crimes committed by serving Politicians and other Hi-So's in their society. 

If these two where busted in a real country and faced the ultimate punishment fair enough but to do it in a Micky Mouse Asian country just ain't fair crack. 

Indonesia is rotten to the core.  Everyone knows it.

----------


## BaitongBoy

And their planes are fcked...

----------


## sjwilliams

very tragic. It's unfortunate that people get involved in drug trafficking. It's even more unfortunate that their punishment is death.

----------


## helge

And that the small fish get to die.

----------


## terry57

^

Yes,

Thing is these two were the main players who set up the gig hence why they will be getting topped.

----------


## Troy

^ Which two? One of the Brazilians (Soe) appears to have been a producer but the other five were mules. 

Plenty of small-fry to take over. Executing these 6 won't stop the problem. They need to get to the main guys and execute them.

----------


## terry57

^

I'm referring to the two retard Aussies that are up for it in Bali.

Had enough drugs to sink a battle ship.

----------


## Pragmatic

Every now and again examples have to be made. If this hadn't happened then Indonesia may well have been seen as a soft touch. Good one Indonesia, IMO.

----------


## terry57

Malaysia topped two young Aussies back in the Eighties. 

 Barlow and Chambers were Busted clean with a heap of smack and had been trafficking the shit.

Both from my home town, one was the Brain and the other was the mule.

Massive outcry when Malaysia hung them.

A few days later all forgotten. The vast majority of humans ain't got much sympathy for these lot at the end of the day.

Most speak up just to make themselves feel better.

----------


## Ozcol

I used to work in Indo 30 odd years ago , even then there were signs up in the airports ( Jakarta and Bali)  in many languages informing people that drug smuggling had the death penalty, I doubt that they have been removed, so anyone caught deserves their punishment.

----------


## kingwilly

> Every now and again examples have to be made.


Why ?





> If this hadn't happened then Indonesia may well have been seen as a soft touch.


And ? 

Has the execution of any prisoners made any different whatsoever to the drug problem ? 

I'll give you a clue. No.




> I used to work in Indo 30 odd years ago , even then there were signs up in the airports ( Jakarta and Bali) in many languages informing people that drug smuggling had the death penalty, I doubt that they have been removed, so anyone caught deserves their punishment.


yep, still there.

----------


## Ronin

> Has the execution of any prisoners made any different whatsoever to the drug problem ? 
> 
> I'll give you a clue. No.


A fact so often overlooked; harsh penalties do nothing to deter drug smuggling as is seen anywhere else,  even worse those caught are rarely the real culprits.

----------


## Pragmatic

> A fact so often overlooked; harsh penalties do nothing to deter drug smuggling as is seen anywhere else, even worse those caught are rarely the real culprits.


The only we'll find out is if the 'death sentence' is not enforced. Then we can do a comparison on 'before and after' figures. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ronin

> The only we'll find out is if the 'death sentence' is not enforced.


Already known, only too obvious, your statement makes no sense whatsoever.

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by Ronin
> 
> A fact so often overlooked; harsh penalties do nothing to deter drug smuggling as is seen anywhere else, even worse those caught are rarely the real culprits.
> 
> 
> The only we'll find out is if the 'death sentence' is not enforced. Then we can do a comparison on 'before and after' figures.


Plenty of studies have already been done, before and afters plus side by side comparisions with similar Asian or Latin American countries or even similar states in the US.

The death penalty does not deter criminals or drug smugglers.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> The death penalty does not deter criminals or drug smugglers.


Deters the hell out of the ones who get executed.

----------


## Fluke

> A fact so often overlooked; harsh penalties do nothing to deter drug smuggling as is seen anywhere else,  even worse those caught are rarely the real culprits.


  Are you saying that most people who get caught smuggling drugs are innocent ?

----------


## Pragmatic

> The death penalty does not deter criminals or drug smugglers.


And neither does having ones hand chopped of for stealing, as per some countries. But the law of the country has to be obeyed and the consequences of not adhering to a country's law is well known, as in this case.

----------


## Fluke

> The death penalty does not deter criminals or drug smugglers.



  Although Im sure that it does deter would be drug smugglers .

----------


## Necron99

I don't mid the death penalty, but I do think it needs a higher standard of proof, i.e. drugs strapped to you body is a lay down, bit drugs in your checked baggage is always open to doubt.

Any case where there are grounds for appeal on evidence should just be life.
All this 10 or 20 years on death row stuff is torture and inhumane. If you are confident enough to give them a death sentence, be confident enough to carry it out in a timely fashion.

----------


## Ronin

> Originally Posted by Ronin
> 
> 
> 
> A fact so often overlooked; harsh penalties do nothing to deter drug smuggling as is seen anywhere else,  even worse those caught are rarely the real culprits.
> 
> 
>   Are you saying that most people who get caught smuggling drugs are innocent ?


Let me spell it out for you: The people who control the trafficking use others, i.e. 'suckers' of a sort, people who are often short of a good education and commons sense (rather like you  :Smile: ) or are desperate for money amongst other reasons.  That doesn't make them innocent of course but their ignorance makes them a prime target for drug barons.  One would hope given the time you have lived in Thailand you would already be well aware of this.

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Ronin
> ...


  Yes, I agree that there are probably other people involved, but that doesnt make the actual smugglers any less guilty of smuggling drugs .
  The ones caught are indeed the real culprit's  . You try to portray the smugglers as somehow being the victims, do you also view the smugglers who didnt get caught and are now rich who never need to work again, as being victims?

----------


## terry57

The people on Death row may only be mules in many cases but if there were no mules than the drugs would be much harder to transport.

This is the reason they top mules.

We all make our own choices in this life.

----------


## Ronin

> You try to portray the smugglers as somehow being the victims, do you also view the smugglers who didnt get caught and are now rich who never need to work again, as being victims?


Some are 'victims' through sheer ignorance.  I doubt if there are many if any who have become so rich they need not work again, again it is those who are doing the administering that fall into that category.

----------


## Ronin

> The people on Death row may only be mules in many cases but if there were no mules than the drugs would be much harder to transport.
> 
> This is the reason they top mules.
> 
> We all make our own choices in this life.


A very uniformed statement if I ever I read one; topping mules will not eradicate mules so the problem persists.  In England they used to hang people for stealing horses but that didn't stop people stealing horses.   Yes some make choices but why? In addition a good many are too ignorant to realize just how much trouble they will land up in.  Simple greed?  I doubt it.  Very likely you live a reasonably comfortable and closetted life or at least one better than the desperation some experience in that region.

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> 
>  You try to portray the smugglers as somehow being the victims, do you also view the smugglers who didnt get caught and are now rich who never need to work again, as being victims?
> 
> 
> Some are 'victims' through sheer ignorance.  I doubt if there are many if any, who have become so rich they need not work again, again it is those who are doing the administering that fall into that category.


  How much do you think they get paid to smuggle the drugs ?
Sometimes the caught haul runs into $millions , they are probably on about $100 000 a trip and a few successful trips, and you are set up for life, one unsuccessful trip and you are set up for death .
  I really do not think that any smugglers are unaware of the punishments for smuggling drugs , its plastered all over the walls .
   They are not ignorant, they take a chance and they know the consequences and they all so know how much money they will receive , if successful

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by terry57
> 
> 
> The people on Death row may only be mules in many cases but if there were no mules than the drugs would be much harder to transport.
> 
> This is the reason they top mules.
> 
> We all make our own choices in this life.
> 
> ...


  Terry is from the same Country as some of the smugglers .

----------


## jamescollister

These two get a bullet, they played the tough guys at the arrest, not big players, if everyone gives up the next level in the chain.
Sick of politicians crying about capital punishment, ask the people if they want it.
Been to a few UDs in my time, believe drugs should be legal and safe, dealers are not.
More people die in Victoria OZ from drugs and related crime then car accidents, yet we have around 4,000 traffic cops and 200 drug cops.
It's a subject I have a simple out look on, ask any mother, father who has lost a son, daughter to drugs, ask parents what should happen to suppliers selling starter packs at the local high school.
These 2 would have killed others without a thought, tie them to a pole.
KW, when dead they they don't re offend, end of story.

----------


## Ronin

> How much do you think they get paid to smuggle the drugs ?
> Sometimes the caught haul runs into $millions ,


That most of us don't know but you can be sure it will not be any where near as much as the big guys in the background.




> they are probably on about $100 000 a trip and a few successful trips, and you are set up for life, one unsuccessful trip and you are set up for death .


Probably shows you do not actually know the amount varies, the rest of your sentence is stating the obvious.




> I really do not think that any smugglers are unaware of the punishments for smuggling drugs , its plastered all over the walls .


Singapore of all places once pardoned a Burmese man as he was illiterate and had no idea he was committing a crime.  There are plenty of other illerate and ill-informed persons with poor English skills who can be hood-winked by unscroupulous persons.  Compare the pimps in China who procure girls for prostitution for example.


What needs to be looked at is why people indulge in this sort of crime in the first place which I admit is much harder to do than simply executing them which ultimately solves nothing as mine and earlier posts show, plenty of other crimes kill or maim people but I don't hear anybody advocating the death penalty for them.

----------


## KEVIN2008

> Malaysia topped two young Aussies back in the Eighties. 
> 
>  Barlow and Chambers were Busted clean with a heap of smack and had been trafficking the shit.
> 
> Both from my home town, one was the Brain and the other was the mule.
> 
> Massive outcry when Malaysia hung them.
> 
> A few days later all forgotten. The vast majority of humans ain't got much sympathy for these lot at the end of the day.
> ...





Dadah Is Death (1988)

TV Movie  -  180 min  -  Drama  -  23 October 1988 (Australia)
7.1 Your rating:    -/10   Ratings: 7.1/10 from 118 users   
Reviews: 4 user

On 9th of November 1983 two Australians, Kevin Barlow and Geoff Chambers were arrested at Penang Airport in Malaysia carrying 179 grams of Heroin. A crime which in Malaysia carries a ... See full summary »

Director: Jerry London
Writer: Bill Kerby
Stars: Julie Christie, Hugo Weaving, John Polson | See full cast and crew »

IMDB

----------


## BaitongBoy

Would you want a blindfold or not?...It's the end...And you're facing the lead that will smash into your body...

Do they aim for the heart or the head, or both?...

You want to see it coming?...

----------


## ossierob

Interesting points of view that have certainly travelled the years.  I support the death penalty for convicted drug smugglers where there is an accountable justice system.  I realise that even in first world countries there are anomalies within systems that could see an improper conviction  but hey the death penalty must be something of a deterrent as it does stop those executed in their tracks.    What is the other option....lengthy jail terms.......

----------


## terry57

> Singapore of all places once pardoned a Burmese man as he was illiterate and had no idea he was committing a crime.  There are plenty of other illiterate and ill-informed persons with poor English skills who can be hood-winked by unscrupulous persons.



Mate ,

I love the way you spin this by quoting up views as above where maybe it could be the case.  But it simply is not true.

This is because no Master mind is going to fit up an Illiterate Burmese in the first place as he will be flagged going through the Airport . That sort of person could not even fill out his or her Immigration card.

Illiterate poor people do not fly do they. Total bullshit to that one.

Actually its the Opposite. In many cases people who are well turned out are the smugglers simply because they draw the least attention from immigration officers.

Anyway mate, you keep crying a river for the poor unfortunate drug smuggler and the vast majority of us will keep loading the bullets. 

Job done, one less scum in society. 

I do only support the Death penalty when punters have been caught out with heavy drugs of large quantities though. 

There's the difference.

----------


## howardino

> Originally Posted by KEVIN2008
> 
> A second batch of executions would be held later this year which also target drug smugglers, he warned.
> 
> 
> Bali nine boys and a few others will have the old  sphincter muscle clenching, I would think.


It will be all over for them very soon

----------


## terry57

Clocks tickin, bullets are loading, the end is near.

Jesus,     not to flash is it.   :Confused:

----------


## Ronin

> Originally Posted by Ronin
> 
> 
> 
> Singapore of all places once pardoned a Burmese man as he was illiterate and had no idea he was committing a crime.  There are plenty of other illiterate and ill-informed persons with poor English skills who can be hood-winked by unscrupulous persons.
> 
> 
> 
> Mate ,
> ...


Never said they did, in fact that was all I know about that particular issue you are the one twisting things.




> Illiterate poor people do not fly do they. Total bullshit to that one.


Says who idiot brain?




> Actually its the Opposite. In many cases people who are well turned out are the smugglers simply because they draw the least attention from immigration officers.


Not true; you are living in a fantasy world - most airports have X-ray equipment and not infrequently those carrying drugs are known about before they even arrive at their intended destinations.




> Anyway mate, you keep crying a river for the poor unfortunate drug smuggler and the vast majority of us will keep loading the bullets.


That makes you look a bigger idiot than you already are.




> I do only support the Death penalty when punters have been caught out with heavy drugs of large quantities though.


I will concede there are those who get what they ask for but issues are larger than somebody simply trafficking drugs to get rich but then you are so f*** pompous that never occurs to you.   Like most people you find on these boards you are simply one of those people who lives in his cosey closetted world with little contact with reality, pity you if it ever bites!

----------


## terry57

^

Whatever  :Smile: 

Chan has been denied leniency on his death penalty and now they are up for it. 

I just read a report in an Australian news paper,  they polled the people on whether the two Aussies deserve to die. 

Came in 2 to 1 in support of them being offed. 

Interesting that innit.

----------


## ENT

> Originally Posted by KEVIN2008
> 
> the ultimate Indonesian statutory penalty
> 
> 
> which will not happen to the little boy driving his fathers car too fast
> 
> none of the rich fcukers get topped


Indo's got a massive drug dealing population of its own.

Ever hear of any of them getting executed, if caught?

----------


## Pragmatic

> Indo's got a massive drug dealing population of its own.  Ever hear of any of them getting executed, if caught?


May be because the death penalty is for 'trafficking' which may be the Indo's ain't stupid enough to do? 




> *Foreign Nationals*
> 
>  The people on death row include foreign nationals, all but one of  whom were convicted of drug-related offences. These foreign inmates come  from 18 different countries: Australia, Brazil, China, France, Ghana, Great Britain, India, Iran, Malawi, Malaysia, Netherlands, Nigeria, Pakistan, Senegal, Sierra Leone, the United States, Vietnam, and Zimbabwe.[9]


Capital punishment in Indonesia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## kingwilly

> May be because the death penalty is for 'trafficking' which may be the Indo's ain't stupid enough to do?





> Indo's got a massive drug dealing population of its own.
> 
> Ever hear of any of them getting executed, if caught?


Read the OP. 

One of the 6 executed was Indonesian.

----------


## ENT

One was.

Yet the Indo gov acknowledges that Indonesia is a hub of drug production.

What gives?

Why not prosecute the Indio drug cartels as well?

A few farang and one  hapless Indo doesn't constitute any kind of major threat on the morality of Indonesians in the least sense.

The Indos are drugging out and exporting drugs from a home-grown base.

Largely Muslim owned.

----------


## Fluke

> What needs to be looked at is why people indulge in this sort of crime in the first place .


  Then you need to ask "What do they receive for doing it "
Job satisfaction ?

----------


## thaimeme

And still, any logical discussions miss the larger picture.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Then you need to ask "What do they receive for doing it " Job satisfaction ?


Some may do it just for the adrenalin rush? A sort of 'job satisfaction'.

----------


## terry57

Its a tad hard to support these two guys.  They fitted up 7 mules with Eight kilo's smack ready to sell to other humans. These mules are banged up with them in Bali and will be there for a long time yet. 

If that smack would of reached its intended destination quite a few lives would of been destroyed.

Further more,  if they had not been caught they would still probably be dealing and importing smack today.  

That's what these people do, they just keep on keeping on. 

Hence why they have very little sympathy from anyone and will be shot in Indonesia.

----------


## helge

Give it out to the needy

Problem solved

----------


## terry57

Indonesia's President has just given an interview to CNN.

He reinforced there will be no mercy for the Australians. 

They're going for a little trip out the back very shortly.

Bye Bye boys.   Game over. 

Next could be that old English granny Bint who was caught last year with a shit load of drugs.

Once the President rejects her application she must go as well.

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by terry57
> 
> 
> The people on Death row may only be mules in many cases but if there were no mules than the drugs would be much harder to transport.
> 
> This is the reason they top mules.
> 
> We all make our own choices in this life.
> 
> ...


  The two Australians about to be executed WERE the ring leaders . They organised the whole smuggling operation . Others who were not the ring leaders received long jail terms .
   Your point that the mules receive the death sentence whilst the organisers get away scott free is incorrect , the opposite happened, in this case

----------


## Bower

Were these Bali 9 under surveillance and informed on to the Indonesian authorities ?
Entrapment leading to a death sentance sits very badly with me, i am no supporter of capital punisment but this is wrong IMO

----------


## BaitongBoy

^That's how DeLorean got off many years ago...

----------


## BaitongBoy

On October 26, 1982, DeLorean was arrested on charges of drug trafficking following a videotaped sting operation in which he was recorded by undercover Federal agents obliquely agreeing to bankroll a $1.8 million, 100 kg cocaine shipment in exchange for a $24 million cut of the eventual profits; a confidential informant for the prosecution stated in the indictment that DeLorean had confided he needed the money to keep DMC financially solvent. DeLorean was found not guilty at trial by a Federal judge after successfully arguing police entrapment, but by then DMC had already collapsed into Chapter 11 bankruptcy and DeLorean's reputation was irrevocably tarnished. When asked after his acquittal if he planned to resume his career in the auto industry, DeLorean bitterly quipped "Would you buy a used car from me?".

----------

